# 89" estimated around 350 lb bluefin caught on a jig



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

My friend Scott landed 89" giant estimated around 350 lb on JM custom Three Kings rod/ Stella 20000 filled with JB 80 lb multi color line/130 lb YGK fluoro carbon leader line in NC last week. The Choice of the jig is 230g Labo SL jig with dotted glow.
I tied Mid Knot for him and it held up nicely for 55 minutes fight using 38 lbs drag.

bigger tuna was caught and kept on light jigging rod and spinning reel, but I believe it is the biggest tuna on a jig using spinning reel. Congratulations Scott.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

55 mins., 38#'s of drag and no harness, I'd be in bed for week. Good job and great pic's.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Roger said:


> 55 mins., 38#'s of drag and no harness, I'd be in bed for week. Good job and great pic's.


Scott used harness.
I found it is not difficult to use heavy drag when I used harness for giant in P.E.I.


----------

